# 96 200sx se-r cruise control



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Are there any other models of cruise controls (on the steering wheel to set coast, accel, cancel) that will fit this model b14?? I.e. 240sx or older/newer sentra's?? Also, is there anyway to check the cruise control swich with a voltmeter??
matt


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

You are having problems with the cruse control... yes?

Like what? Could you elaborate a little please?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> You are having problems with the cruse control... yes?
> 
> Like what? Could you elaborate a little please?


Sure, my cruise control stopped working, obviously. The light on the dash (on/off) still lights up when pressed. Nothing happens when you hit the buttons on the steering column (cruise/cancel/acc) I've checked the vacuum tube, that's fine. The cruise control linkage mounted on the throttle body also seems to be in good shape, but that's just from a visual inspection. I looked at the schematic in the haynes manual and I was going to check the fuses (assuming that this could be an issue despite the on/off switch still works) but I was unable to find which fuses to check since haynes only gives you numbers (7,14 and 21) and 42 in the engine compartment. 

So basically I'm looking to see if I can somehow test the switch on the steering column with a voltmeter to see if it is the problem (which I don't know if I can and haven't tried yet) and then possibly if I can buy a new one. 

Thanks for any help you can give me.

matt


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i have the same problem, i checked every fuses in the car and none where bad, yet i have a very simular problem.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Sure, my cruise control stopped working, obviously. The light on the dash (on/off) still lights up when pressed. Nothing happens when you hit the buttons on the steering column (cruise/cancel/acc) I've checked the vacuum tube, that's fine. The cruise control linkage mounted on the throttle body also seems to be in good shape, but that's just from a visual inspection. I looked at the schematic in the haynes manual and I was going to check the fuses (assuming that this could be an issue despite the on/off switch still works) but I was unable to find which fuses to check since haynes only gives you numbers (7,14 and 21) and 42 in the engine compartment.
> 
> So basically I'm looking to see if I can somehow test the switch on the steering column with a voltmeter to see if it is the problem (which I don't know if I can and haven't tried yet) and then possibly if I can buy a new one.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out the Factoy Service Manual in the STICKY above this post. 

The blue light on the dash (on/off) indicates the car is set into CC mode. That is a very good thing!

Keep in mind the (cruise/cancel/acc) buttons only work when traveling at speeds greater then 40mph.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

I stile have this prob. at speeds up to 80mph. I think for some resion the sensor in the clutch or break is not full disengaging.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

zachmccool said:


> I stile have this prob. at speeds up to 80mph. I think for some resion the sensor in the clutch or break is not full disengaging.


What in the clutch/brake area actually plays a part in the cruise control. I had to change the rubber stopper/grommet that allows the car to start when the clutch is fully depressed. The old one actually dry-rotted and fell out while driving. Since I've changed it, there has been a slight on and off rattling noise from the clutch area, I wonder if this could have anything to do with it.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> You might want to check out the Factoy Service Manual in the STICKY above this post.
> .


Thanks man, I actually forgot that was up there. That helped out tremendously. I printed out the full schematics and the diagnosis stuff, will check it out tomorrow if I can and let you guys know if I can trace back the problem. 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

The CC turns of if the clutch or break are engaging, i think my sensor is not disengaging.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

zachmccool said:


> The CC turns of if the clutch or break are engaging, i think my sensor is not disengaging.


Figured out my problem. Awhile back my car wouldn't start. I then realized that the rubber stopper on the clutch that engaged the mechanism that allows the car to start had dry rotted and fallen apart. Well, the same thing must have happened on the Cruise control mechanism on the brake pedal. I had previously changed the brake light stopper and the clutch stopper, but didn't realize there was a third one. 

So, there are 3 stoppers total. 1 on the clutch for starting the car. 2 on the brake, one for brake lights and the other for the cruise control cancelation. Check to see if your stopper is still there. The cruise control stopper is the one to the right on the brake pedal. You'll see a hole if it's not there anymore (check the FSM pages CL-3 and BR-10 and you'll understand) 

Anyway, thanks for your guys help. Oh ya, Nissan has these stoppers and they are only a buck or two, just tell them you need the rubber stoppers for the clutch/brake.

Matt


----------

